# Looking for a Local Breeder



## sissyofone (Jun 1, 2013)

I live in San Antonio Texas. interested in getting another Tortoise. I would prefer a local breeder, Am not to keen on shipping. I would worry myself to death, untill he/she got here. Lol. Please if you live around here I have 2 acres and am willing to provide a loving and caring home for a young leopard or maybe even a Russian Tortoise. 

Sent from my M865 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 1, 2013)

There is an expo today and tomorrow in san Antonio. I think the location info is on another thread...

Sent from my HTC One V using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm unable to make the expo this time,as bad as I wanted to go. Hopefully someone around here has some youngsters for adoption or for sale. 

Sent from my M865 using TortForum mobile app


----------

